# Walking Dead back 13th Feb



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Who's looking forward to where it leads Ricks group ?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks, i was wondering when it was due back on :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Definitely looking forward to it, it's out in the states at 2 am GMT if anyone wants it early

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Me too, just getting tired of seeing Rick and the crew taking so much crap, Apparently it's time to fight back in the second half of the season


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

fozzy said:


> Me too, just getting tired of seeing Rick and the crew taking so much crap, Apparently it's time to fight back in the second half of the season


Agreed fozzy I had mixed reactions over the first half of the season but looking forward to the fight back........finally!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

yeah i'd heard that the second half of this season was completely different to the first half.
what is it with american tv? they start something, then have a break. gotham was back for three episodes, now it's not on again till april.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

About time, why break half way through a season? 


Gonz.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> About time, why break half way through a season?
> 
> Gonz.


I think theres a few varied reasons.

I believe American TV has a "season" which runs from around September to May meaning that generally tv shows range from high teens to about 22/24 episodes per season whereas the TV "season" lasts approximately 32 weeks.

Secondly and probably closer to the real reason is filming schedules and money made through advertising as higher ratings equals more money for adverts and it's something to do with the way they count viewer ratings and when ultimately allowing the networks to raise more money through advertising.

I could be wrong though and someone may be along to correct me.

I'm just glad whatever the reason is that walking dead is returning


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't flipping wait


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hope it is better than the first half which was garbage.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

21.00 tonight don't forget!!!

Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Already downloaded 😉

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> Already downloaded 😉
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Cheeky!!!
No spoilers early bird.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great episode, loved the scene with the two cars and wire rope. 


Gonz.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Yeah that was kinda A team esque. Good episode and I hope the story moves on.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Found it another bore fest tbh with hardly any development... I imagine the saviours will do something to the kingdom and they will become involved eventually, could be next season at this rate though.

I just can't get my head around the whole kingdom thing and the king as well. It just seems totally out of place and as if it's in the wrong show. I can handle Zombies kicking about but a bunch of stoners pretending they are living in Camelot... NOPE.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Found it another bore fest tbh with hardly any development... I imagine the saviours will do something to the kingdom and they will become involved eventually, could be next season at this rate though.
> 
> I just can't get my head around the whole kingdom thing and the king as well. It just seems totally out of place and as if it's in the wrong show. I can handle Zombies kicking about but a bunch of stoners pretending they are living in Camelot... NOPE.


Yeah not much happened but if felt this episode was laying the groundwork for future events

The kingdom is an integral part of the comics, so they couldn't not include it, but yeah I agree it feels a bit weird in the tone of the TV series

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just started watching this last night (93 episodes to catch up on :doublesho)but only managed the first 2.
Seems pretty good so far :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> Just started watching this last night (93 episodes to catch up on :doublesho)but only managed the first 2.
> Seems pretty good so far :thumb:


I thought the first series was great, but be prepared for the 2nd series to be a bit slow. Apparently series 1 wasn't initially a success, so the budget was lowered for series 2. But then series 1 suddenly became very popular and the big budget returned.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> I thought the first series was great, but be prepared for the 2nd series to be a bit slow. Apparently series 1 wasn't initially a success, so the budget was lowered for series 2. But then series 1 suddenly became very popular and the big budget returned.


ive just been informed by my wife we can't watch it tonight because broadchurch is on


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> ive just been informed by my wife we can't watch it tonight because broadchurch is on


Good god man, grow a pair and tell her............

That you will watch it on the portable in the bedroom :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Good god man, grow a pair and tell her............
> 
> That you will watch it on the portable in the bedroom :lol:


im not talking to her now...... I've took the huff !!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Thought last night's episode was good. How they're going to get the women to join the war, I dunno.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Again just not that impressed. 'We need guns' 'wow looks lots of guns!' 

Just like that... took them 8 seasons to build up a cache of weapons they managed to replace in one episode. Just something not clicking this season. Feels rushed. Poor writing. Not enjoying it at all.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I watched 4 episodes last night but only on series 3 episode 13, plenty to catch up on yet.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Started watching series 5 episode 5 last night and the picture seems different, looks really vivid.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Well I thought the whole season was a bit poor.
Hopefully the next will be better.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

felt too fragmented and following too many stories in too many places - came together nicely in the finale though and will be interesting to see what happens next.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Wife and I just finished watching from season 1 right up to being up to date.

I can categorically say it's the worst TV show I've ever had the misfortune to watch fully. The same old basic stories of trying to find a safe place, meeting people who could be good or bad, then if bad trying to fight them. Interspersed with predictable random zombie fighting (which range from ridiculously easy to ridiculously difficult for no apparent reason), huge long boring unintelligible whispering mutterings that I couldn't be bothered to turn up the volume for (but do anyway out of curiosity only to be disappointed), and total logical inconsistencies as to why for example they don't use the trick they worked out in the first season of just covering themselves with zombieguts etc etc.. Oh, and very unlikeable characters (and I'm not talking about the bad guys!)

However, if a show is really bad I just stop watching it. This on the other hand isn't bad enough to have stopped, so I continued watching it hence it being the worst show I've ever watched fully.

So yes to answer OP's question, despite all its flaws I can't wait to see what happens. Hope Rick's team kicks some butt... even though they started it all to be fair.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

I like TWD but i wouldnt want to end up in America if the Zombie world took over.
First of everyone is out to kill everyone else.
Also theres no car care in the zombie apocalypse.


----------

